# Frustrated trying to find 2.5 oz metal tins



## paillo (Jan 30, 2013)

I bought these before for a great price and, dang it, can't find the receipt. Cannot find them anywhere (Papermart, Container & Packaging, SKS Bottle, Specialty Bottle being the usual suspects). 

They need to be an inch tall and a little more than 2.5 inches wide. They're a little thinner metal than the normal 2 oz. tins. Screw tops, metal (not clear) covver, and silver color. 

For lotion bars. Mine are a little too tall to fit well into a standard 2 oz.

Why oh why didn't I write down the supplier? Anyone know of a source for these?

TIA!


----------



## Genny (Jan 30, 2013)

They're not these? http://www.specialtybottle.com/tinflatcontainer2ozwscrewtopcover.aspx


----------



## Genny (Jan 30, 2013)

Were they from freundcontainer?

Off to do some more looking.


----------



## Genny (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca/aluminum-canister-with-screw-top-lid-p-1736.html


----------



## paillo (Jan 30, 2013)

Genny said:


> http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca/aluminum-canister-with-screw-top-lid-p-1736.html



that's it! genny, you're a genius, thank you! i never thought to search my records for nda  pricier than i remember, but maybe they were on sale when i bought them...


----------



## Genny (Jan 30, 2013)

paillo said:


> that's it! genny, you're a genius, thank you!



Well, now only if my family thought so LOL


----------

